# Matching V belts on your lathe???



## Dman1114 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all...   Ive been trying to replace the belts on my G4003G for a while now.   Ive been running it on a single Gates XL9313 cause Ive been having a hard time finding 2 belts that at closely matched or matching.

I First stopped at the local Napa and got a set of 9313 gates belts got them home and they didn't match up well at all.   one was made in mexico while the other in USA.   So then i ordered a set of 9309 gates belts online.  (9309 was a closer match to the factory belt).

same thing one USA One Mexico..   called them and explained i wanted a set that was at least made in the same country.   well they sent me another Made in the USA  (looked like it has been sitting in the warehouse for 10 years)   and i got the same results one loose and one tight.

I don't really Understand why I'm having such issues.  I just want a double set of belts on my machine that when i tension them properly they both feel at least close to the same.


What does everyone else do for belts?????


----------



## gdu (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a 4003 and still have the original belts on. I have a few of these link belts

http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-T2199...TF8&qid=1411429650&sr=8-1&keywords=link+belts

in case belts on any of my machines go out (I have about 7 woodworking machines that use v belts). 

If the belts are not exactly the same I would not worry about it once the machine runs ok.


MK


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just keep running it with one belt.  It will run smoother.  With only 2 HP, you should't be over powering the belt. That is what I do with my G0709.  Haven't had any problems.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 24, 2014)

March yourself down to your local Harbor Freight and purchase 2 Accu-Link belts see post #8 in this thread for my video. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/22331-What-belts-for-grizzly-4003?highlight=coolidge the Accu-Link belts HF sells are made in EEC (European Economic Community) about $24 each. 

I took before/after measurements on the spindle measuring vibration with a set of Made in USA Napa belts vs these Accu-Link and there was a worth while reduction in vibration with the Accu-link belts. I also measured the motor vibration with no belts installed, you can feel it in the spindle with your hand and I contemplated going through a lot of trouble isolating the motor but the motor vibration on the spindle only measured 1-2 tenths which I felt wasn't worth chasing. 

I did take the time to align the motor square and parallel it was WAY off from the factory. Also the original motor pulley was machined by some incompetent it wobbled horribly on the motor shaft, Grizzly sent me a replacement that was perfectly true. I also had to re-drill and tap the motor mounts so that I could move the motor towards the head stock, the motor mounts were drilled so far off the factory had half the motor pulley hanging off motor shaft trying to align it with the spindle pulley. Par for the course with CHINA machines I just assume I'll have to fix some of their screw ups, lathe works like a champ now.


----------



## Fabrickator (Sep 24, 2014)

You can buy matching belts on McMaster Carr.  I built a industrial machine once (concrete cutting) that ran four belt pulleys and that's where I got them.  140 HP Chevy V-6 to a Muncie 4 speed trans.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 24, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> Just keep running it with one belt.  It will run smoother.  With only 2 HP, you should't be over powering the belt. That is what I do with my G0709.  Haven't had any problems.



My alternator on the race car goes near 10,000 RPM on a shift, uses one belt about the size you'd find on a lathe.  I've got two belts on my lathe, I've been thinking of storing one just because.  In the early 70s when there were still a lot of 60s cars around, I worked part time for a friend in a parts store.  Gates offered matching sets for many cars that ran double pulleys.  But none lathe size.  So yea, 2 HP at 1400 RPM sounds like "whatever".


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 24, 2014)

+1 on coolidge's response.

 the motor must be parallel to get a double belt set up to work, you may need to square it up.


----------

